# Coyote Attack



## snagless-1 (Oct 26, 2014)

Last night I got home from work about 10:30 ,10:45 opened front door, sat on couch watching T.V.. I heard neighbors little dog "sugar" about 9 pounds,bark about 3-4 times then yip as if hit by a car.Then I heard the girl that owns him scream so loud that I grabbed my spot light and shoes and went out.She was in her front yard in a state of shock mumbling that something came in the yard and took the dog,not 30 feet from her.I was hearing from the neighborhood all month that a large coyote was spotted by several neighbors.I along with her brother went to look in the woods for any sign, nothing not even a sound.After about an hour her boyfriend came over and with her brother went deeper into the woods.They searched deep in and found a game trail that led into a hilly area where they say they saw tons of sign and tracks, also a possible den.After searching for a long time they called it off. About 4 am.they get a text that someone found an all white poodle type dog in the ditch along side the road,and it was taken to an emergency clinic that new the neighbors.It was sugar all bloodied around the head and ears but he will be o.k..Can't believe how bold they are.So now we are armed and are hoping they will die from lead poisoning.Also made a notice and gave a copy to everyone on street.Watch out for small dogs and cats.


----------



## MuskyFan (Sep 21, 2016)

They had a run around here a couple years ago. Told everyone to not to leave small kids or pets outside alone. Not sure what they did to get rid of them but haven't heard of many lately. We did have one big bastard stalking the neighborhood last year. Always keeping an eye out for them and their scat.


----------



## Hook N Book (Apr 7, 2004)

They are really bad around here and I live in the city. There's so much wildlife around here they can really flourish. You name it and it's around somewhere. The neighborhood association even went so far as to hire someone to take a couple of them out a few years back after a neighbor lost their pet to them.
They seem to be really active in the fall and spring.
I just saw one about a month ago in my neighbors yard as I was taking the dog out late at night.


----------



## bountyhunter (Apr 28, 2004)

I live sorta in the country used to see herds of deer and very young deer not any more. every now and then we see a coy.


----------



## WETSHIRT (Jun 29, 2012)

I can't keep a barn cat anymore. As soon as they head into the woods for a chipmunk meal, I'm looking for another cat. Calling them at night is a great sport I may have to soon take up.


----------



## fastwater (Apr 1, 2014)

bountyhunter said:


> I live sorta in the country used to see herds of deer and very young deer not any more. every now and then we see a coy.


Don't say that to loud here on OGF bountyhunter. There are a few here that seem to believe yotes do very little, if any harm to the deer herd.

Have been hearing them about every night around these parts. They are very active, and hungry this time of year cause momma yote has usually had her pups and is out feeding heavy for herself and her pups.


----------



## JamesF (May 20, 2016)

WETSHIRT said:


> I can't keep a barn cat anymore. As soon as they head into the woods for a chipmunk meal, I'm looking for another cat. Calling them at night is a great sport I may have to soon take up.


We called them up last week,at my neighbors farm, he lost two lambs and 1 sheep. He had some sheep shearing in the barn. Rubbed it around a lambs ears and under the front legs, tied it to a piece of old antenna rod,he has a light that stays on 24/7,we laid up in the loft. I made a few calls, he pulled the cord, and hanging just at the edge of light, three of them were pacing back and forth, then one made his last move into the light. Needless to say it was lights out, the next two came in sniffing around their buddy. That little .22 is sweet! Got three, but saw at least four more. The rain started , and we called it a nite. He called me yesterday and said he may have found a den. Took his front end loader and shoved it shut, with about 2 tons of sheep dip. Our nieghbood has lost a lot small pet last year, and this year. They come up and get the neighbors big dogs all riled up. There will be more shots fired.


----------



## Muddy (May 7, 2017)

A pack of coyotes went after my 2 labs one morning in July about 8 years ago. That was a bad move on their part, dozens of coyotes have died as a result of that day. I kill them with extreme prejudice.


----------



## Skippy (Dec 2, 2009)

It would help if you would at least give a city or town name where all this is happening. 
Homesville, just north of Millersburg had a bear running around in it yesterday.. Have pictures but can't get them off of my phone.


----------



## cincinnati (May 24, 2004)

MuskyFan said:


> They had a run around here a couple years ago. Told everyone to not to leave small kids or pets outside alone. Not sure what they did to get rid of them but haven't heard of many lately. We did have one big bastard stalking the neighborhood last year. Always keeping an eye out for them and their scat.


Yep. 3 dogs were "lost" in the next neighborhood (West Chester) away from me when the problem first made the news. All smallish dogs, left out, unattended. Owners surprised when Fluffy didn't come home for dinner. 

Still around, as far as I know. Occasionally see one, or tracks in the snow. A fellow, who lives in the "infested" neighborhood, property adjoining the railroad right of way, tells me he was up early, preparing for work, when his backyard motion lights came on, showing 5 'yotes milling about.


----------



## fastwater (Apr 1, 2014)

JamesF said:


> We called them up last week,at my neighbors farm, he lost two lambs and 1 sheep. He had some sheep shearing in the barn. Rubbed it around a lambs ears and under the front legs, tied it to a piece of old antenna rod,he has a light that stays on 24/7,we laid up in the loft. I made a few calls, he pulled the cord, and hanging just at the edge of light, three of them were pacing back and forth, then one made his last move into the light. Needless to say it was lights out, the next two came in sniffing around their buddy. That little .22 is sweet! Got three, but saw at least four more. The rain started , and we called it a nite. He called me yesterday and said he may have found a den. Took his front end loader and shoved it shut, with about 2 tons of sheep dip. Our nieghbood has lost a lot small pet last year, and this year. They come up and get the neighbors big dogs all riled up. There will be more shots fired.





cincinnati said:


> Yep. 3 dogs were "lost" in the next neighborhood (West Chester) away from me when the problem first made the news. All smallish dogs, left out, unattended. Owners surprised when Fluffy didn't come home for dinner.
> 
> Still around, as far as I know. Occasionally see one, or tracks in the snow. A fellow, who lives in the "infested" neighborhood, property adjoining the railroad right of way, tells me he was up early, preparing for work, when his backyard motion lights came on, showing 5 'yotes milling about.


Once again, you guys must be mistaken! (sarcasm inserted)
Some of the yote experts on here refuse to believe yotes will ever hunt/travel in packs. 

If disregarding everything I've seen with my own eyes and taking them at their beliefs, it really makes a person wonder just how momma yote teaches her pups to hunt before she kicks them out on their own.


----------



## y-town (Dec 25, 2004)

Skippy said:


> It would help if you would at least give a city or town name where all this is happening.
> Homesville, just north of Millersburg had a bear running around in it yesterday.. Have pictures but can't get them off of my phone.


There was a bear killed on the turnpike in Trumbull County. It totaled the car.It's on WKBN


----------



## Wsride#135 (Mar 2, 2018)

Read “coyote America” by Dan Flores, or the shorter version in “National Geographic “. Or listen to his podcast interview with Joe Rogan. Very interesting. He contends that shooting coyotes does nothing to suppress their population because it just causes them to breed more. He says that when one coyote does not return to the pack the alpha female instantly goes into heat to make a replacement.


----------



## Beepum19 (Apr 9, 2016)

Ashland County. hunt coyotes with beagles. hunt one block of woods 99% of the time. use the snow to cut a track or a sighting in the morning. Block the exits routes off and kill multiple dogs a day with shotguns. Keep in mind snow is very important. kill 50 plus a year in the same block. Where do they keep coming from? They keep breeding and new females take over. It’s hard to find places to hunt entire blocks bc everyone is a trophy deer hunter and land managers but I think people need to realize it’s only gonna help your fawn numbers and it might help your vulnerable pets and live stock as well. Jan feb March are good times to put a damper on the pack. We have a coyote problem and we have guys who can kill them in good numbers. Just need the permission from landowners that way you can cover everything. Some guys are great at calling them in or trapping. Surround the block and kill 4-5 a Day is much more effective. Do that for a month or so and it helps out.


----------



## fastwater (Apr 1, 2014)

Over the past 4-5 yrs, my neighbor's and I have declared war on the yotes in our area. We've hunted them extensively, killed many and even killed out a few dens(including pups) then pushed dens shut using tractors. While we have managed to hold our own with the population on our properties, we have come to the conclusion that hunting alone will NOT control the population. Just too many pups being born, too many new yotes moving in to replace the dead ones we exterminated.

Bottom line, IMO, i don't believe solely hunting them will ever be the answer to the ever increasing yote problem. It's gonna take constant trapping with hunting to bring the yote population under control. While trapping may be the answer in rural areas such as where we live, don't know what the answer is for suburban/city areas where trapping may also include trapping dogs/cats running loose.
But then again, maybe trapping for yotes in these suburban/city areas is the answer to the huge stray dog/cat problems also. That would kill two birds with one stone. 
Of course, that idea would never fly cause there are just too many irresponsible pet owners(cat owners especially) that don't keep their pets at home and think their pets are supposed to be the responsibility of their neighbor's.


----------



## kingbaiter13 (Feb 24, 2014)

Here's our big bad coyote lol.... She does like to chase the cat around the house!


----------



## bountyhunter (Apr 28, 2004)

how,d we get this problem ? when I was a kid we never seen yote,s


----------



## slashbait (Jun 26, 2008)

Found this while cutting lawn yesterday in Parma. Guess yotes eat fawns!


bountyhunter said:


> how,d we get this problem ? when I was a kid we never seen yote,s


----------



## TRIPLE-J (Sep 18, 2006)

my neighbor left his chicken coup door open wedneday evening...coyotes got three of them...looked like a bomb went off in his yard...he said the one he saw was a smaller one just a lil bigger than a fox... i havent seen one in a while till that..


----------



## Rustynails (Jul 20, 2017)

I trap them in the winter. There are a lot more out there than you think.


----------



## burnsj5 (Jan 30, 2014)

Bountyhunter- The problem or population boom that you hear so much about I believe is primarily related to urbanization. People build homes where the woods once were and then have deer in their gardens and coyotes eating their cats and small dogs. 
Fastwater-Studies suggest you are correct hunting will not really impact their numbers significantly. Large percentage of them are transient which means the ones you kill may just be passing through or new ones are around because they will just be passing through too. Also litter size will be dependent upon food available and their population. Studies have showed that they just have larger litters when pressured from hunting.
It cracks me up when I see photos of guys with their dead yotes talking about another fawn killer down when again studies have shown the populations of deer are impacted by humans take of doe, not much else. Sucks about the loss of pets to coyotes but not sure what a response that would have a real impact be.


----------



## NCbassattack (May 5, 2014)

When I was a kid, coyotes were creatures of the western plains, deserts, and mountains. But they have moved into NC, and are now found in all 100 counties. The only place where they are scarce is the huge Alligator River Refuge down east in Dare, Hyde, and Tyrell counties, where the last 110 or so red wolves roam. The red wolf will kill coyotes. Heck, we have a pack living in the forest just behind our house, sometimes hear their yipping at night. A Lady and a small girl were attacked by them this year.
I read somewhere that coyotes have began to run in packs after the wolf was eliminated, to fill the niche. Now that the gray wolf has returned, will western coyotes go back to their former ways of smaller groups. I know here the red wolf packs have kept coyotes down in the refuge.
Last year, a pit bull killed two coyotes that were going after a lamb on a sheep farm.
Many farmers use Great Pyrenees dogs to guard livestock, as these huge dogs easily vanquish the coyotes. And believe it or not, many also use big donkeys for the same purpose. A guy I know has cattle and goats, and he keeps three donkeys in the pasture with the livestock. The donkeys have killed two coyotes to date, and the others avoid his land like the plague!


----------



## fastwater (Apr 1, 2014)

Llamas will do the same with the yotes. 
Know of a guy up in northern Ohio that has a huge sheep farm that runs a few llamas with his herd specifically for guard purpose. They aren't too fond of domestic dogs either. According to him, one of his llamas killed his neighbor's dog that was witnessed attempting to get around the sheep. Dog was dead before anyone could get out there to run it off.


----------



## Wow (May 17, 2010)

Thanks for the heads up. I think more folks will be getting target practice this month.--Tim


----------



## Bassbully 52 (Feb 25, 2014)

Excuse me for my ignorance on this subject but it’s interesting.Where the heck did Bears and Coyotes come from? They were never here in my youth...well ticks either.


----------



## bountyhunter (Apr 28, 2004)

I agree with bassbully ,I was a avid hunter carried a gun from the age of ten. never ever ran up or saw a yote. some body put them here. and most of our deer herd in the back forty are gone.


----------



## Evinrude58 (Apr 13, 2011)

Not sure about here but in some areas like Biloxi Ms. some bright people got the idea to use yotes at the airports to help keep the birds away. It did help with the birds but now they have a yote problem. As far as the bears they have been moving back into Ohio from PA and other border states for years. Read an article back around 2004 in Ohio Fish and Game that said that Bobcats were last seen in Ohio in the late 20's early 30's but started moving back into the state in the mid 90's. Lived on a farm in Seville late 60's early 70's and had a couple running around the area. Guess nobody told them they weren't suppose to be here. We also had a small stream that had a couple beaver. So I guess yotes and bears could have been here then just very rare. I have noticed since I came back after being gone for 30 years that all wildlife has really made a big come back from when I was a kid.


----------



## Tdg23 (Jun 17, 2017)

Skippy said:


> It would help if you would at least give a city or town name where all this is happening.
> Homesville, just north of Millersburg had a bear running around in it yesterday.. Have pictures but can't get them off of my phone.


The city doesn't matter much. Coyotes are found in all 88 counties of Ohio. I live in site of Akron city limits and hear their calls at night. My uncle in Green has lost pets to them in his yard. Two came at my friend while dressing a deer one gun season. They died of deer slug poisoning. I'm not sure how much lead are in slugs.


----------



## fastwater (Apr 1, 2014)

Maybe like black bear have once again, they just migrated this way.
Think about it, we never used to ever hear of black bear being around the Lancaster, Amanda area. Now they are frequently seen here.
One was seen right here on my property two yrs ago by my brother and his son.

And yotes were seen in the rural areas for many years prior to migrating into the expanding suburbs and even the inner city. They adapt very well to their surroundings, are excellent hunters, very smart and learn extremely fast what endangers them. And most of all, have no natural wild predators where they live.
With man not trapping them, or anything else like we used to, there's really no means of controlling them.
But I would bet if there was a decent bounty put on their pelts once again, we would see a decline in their numbers if land owners would allow permission to trap on their property.
With ODNR always being broke, I don't look for the bounty $ to come from them anytime soon.


----------



## crestliner TS (Jun 8, 2012)

The coyotes are everywhere. They love Turkeys and Turkeys are everywhere also. Shoot them all!


----------



## NCbassattack (May 5, 2014)

fastwater said:


> Maybe like black bear have once again, they just migrated this way.
> Think about it, we never used to ever hear of black bear being around the Lancaster, Amanda area. Now they are frequently seen here.
> One was seen right here on my property two yrs ago by my brother and his son.
> 
> ...


Our black bear population has really exploded here. Over 30000 now, up from 10000 in the 70s.


----------



## twistedcatfish1971 (Jul 21, 2013)

...seen 1 cross state route 14 some 6 years ago during rush hour. Came from dennys and simply crossed the highway over to old walmart. Never looked left or right...just did the frogger and made it over without getting hit! (Streetsboro)

Absolutely amazing!

Don.


----------



## twistedcatfish1971 (Jul 21, 2013)

About 3-4 times a summer while catin in the backwoods of westbranch after dark I'll hear coyote vs. Turkey going on...most times seems like Turkey wins...also hear alot of it at the dam after dark in the woods on left before you get out by dam. 

Had one coyote follow me about half mile on the dam a few years ago back to car...I'd stop...he stop and just lower his head...I'd walk a little and stop...he would stop...I smelled like cutbait of course lol.

Don.


----------



## c. j. stone (Sep 24, 2006)

They are everywhere, rural areas and cities because they are so wary and adaptable. I read somewhere that there are actually coyotes in Central Park, NYCity. Deer leave their days old fawns bedded/hidden in my mowed pasture during the day to keep them from predators.


----------



## JamesF (May 20, 2016)

I have seen several different black bears near me. I live close to A/C airport. The funny part is, the Sheriff's training center, is the bears favorite hang out. The bear that was killed in Uniontown, was after the bee houses. People really freaked out, you know like, the only good snake is a dead snake!. My uncle would thrash us pretty good for killing a snake on his farm. We killed a lot of ground hogs,and buckets full of black birds and sparrows. He had a lot fruit trees,and berry bushes. I remember putting nets over everything not fun,especially when you're only about 4'8",we used the clothes line posts.


----------



## NCbassattack (May 5, 2014)

Wild canines are really an interesting group. When the first settlers came to our shores, the red wolf (and foxes) were all we had in the southeast. The red wolf occurred in two races, one, the black wolf, ranged across south Georgia and Florida to Mississippi. The black race went extinct, but the red race hung on. Eventually, we all but wiped them out, managing to spare a few from the Texas/Louisiana border which were captured for captive breeding. In the 80s, they released a few pairs in Alligator River Refuge in NC, where they range today in those coastal swamps. The 110 wolves there have taken coyote management on themselves, after some initial hybridizing with the coyotes. The NCWRC captured coyotes and sterilized them, then they discovered that the red wolves would kill the coyotes if they attempt to enter the wolf pack's range.


----------



## EDE (Nov 6, 2015)

fastwater said:


> Once again, you guys must be mistaken! (sarcasm inserted)
> Some of the yote experts on here refuse to believe yotes will ever hunt/travel in packs.
> 
> If disregarding everything I've seen with my own eyes and taking them at their beliefs, it really makes a person wonder just how momma yote teaches her pups to hunt before she kicks them out on their own.


A friend of mine saw three chasing a deer a few years agol


----------



## Muddy (May 7, 2017)

You can read all of the studies that you want. I've read them too. I can tell you with 100% certainty that if you get out and trap/shoot coyotes on a constant basis off a property, year after year, you will see results. It takes dedication, but the reward is more deer and less coyotes. I've done it. Pile them up boys.


----------



## MIGHTY (Sep 21, 2013)

I live in central Ohio and one evening last November myself and a guy I work with were sitting right smack dab in the middle of downtown Columbus fishing the scioto river for catfish. We heard 2-3 coyotes yapping directly across the river from us. I was pretty amazed. I watched a show on animal planet a while back where they interviewed a guy that was attacked by 4. Whenever I head out alone, I throw the gp100 in my tackle bag with a few extra hand fulls of 38+p.


----------



## bountyhunter (Apr 28, 2004)

SO were the coyote,s introduced into ohio and other states to control the deer population.? the deer do alot of damage to the farmers bottom line


----------



## fastwater (Apr 1, 2014)

Muddy said:


> You can read all of the studies that you want. I've read them too. I can tell you with 100% certainty that if you get out and trap/shoot coyotes on a constant basis off a property, year after year, you will see results. It takes dedication, but the reward is more deer and less coyotes. I've done it. Pile them up boys.


Agree with this Muddy.
Only hunting them is not the answer. But a long range, dedicated plan of trapping/hunting has surely proven to work many times over.


----------



## fastwater (Apr 1, 2014)

bountyhunter said:


> SO were the coyote,s introduced into ohio and other states to control the deer population.? the deer do alot of damage to the farmers bottom line


An interesting read for all those believing yotes have not been here for many years:
https://kb.osu.edu/dspace/bitstream/handle/1811/23411/V090N5_142.pdf

Granted, their population has exploded over the years but IMO(and that's worth what you paid for it) the reason for such an explosion is lack of natural predators(bobcats) and far fewer people trapping them.


----------



## bountyhunter (Apr 28, 2004)

that makes good reading and I think your right .the predators are gone.


----------



## JamesF (May 20, 2016)

Back in the 70's my brother and I trapped a lot, fur prices were definitely worth the effort. Our fur dealer, told us that in southeastern Oh,they were catching quite a few of them. However, the market for them, and Opposum was in the film industry, they would dye and work them for whatever they needed, like long flowing furs and such in mideivel movies, and tv shows. But not worth the price, unless they were western coyoties, which are much larger in the Rockies. And believe me they are big! I saw one in Colorado, thought it was a wolf, guide said it was a coyote.


----------



## fastwater (Apr 1, 2014)

We had black bear here in Ohio back in the late 60's as well.
Saw a sow and two cubs grazing at night at the edge of a cut corn field planted by ODNR down just outside of McConnelsville while deer hunting with brothers and dad. Back then you were allowed to go out and spotlight for deer as long as no weapons were present in the vehicle. We reported it at the ODNR station the next morning and dad was asked to keep the sighting quite cause they didn't want the Bears killed.
Now they have migrated with sightings in many parts of the state.
Even seeing/ getting reports of some dead along the freeways.


----------



## bountyhunter (Apr 28, 2004)

there was a bear ,, sat at [email protected] lil goose took pics,


----------



## TRIPLE-J (Sep 18, 2006)

fastwater said:


> An interesting read for all those believing yotes have not been here for many years:
> https://kb.osu.edu/dspace/bitstream/handle/1811/23411/V090N5_142.pdf
> 
> Granted, their population has exploded over the years but IMO(and that's worth what you paid for it) the reason for such an explosion is lack of natural predators(bobcats) and far fewer people trapping them.


give it a lil time they have reported that the bobcat population has exploded over the last few years... that should help with the coyote issues once they get re-established here again..


----------



## fastwater (Apr 1, 2014)

TRIPLE-J said:


> give it a lil time they have reported that the bobcat population has exploded over the last few years... that should help with the coyote issues once they get re-established here again..


I think it will help also. But with the current yote population at what it seems to, it's gonna take a lot of bobcats.
I think they'll surely need some help.
Just wondering how/if bobcats will adapt to the suburbs/city for the yote problems there.
FWIW, a buddy of mine gets shots on his trail cams of bobcats more and more frequently.


----------



## TRIPLE-J (Sep 18, 2006)

yea ive had a lot of my friends that hunt southern ohio seeing them... and i know they wont be able to take care of the coyotes by themselves ( the bobcats) but at least there is SOME kind of natural predators around now...yea i dought the bobcats will get into the suburbs thats gonna take alot more people intervention than anything else i believe...its funny cause they seem to come and go around here where i live... see them alot for a year than nothing for 2-3 and you start seeing fox again then the coyotes return and the fox are gone...i keep my 22 with me all the time while im in the yard i have about 50 acres of woods right against my property..and theres a lot of turkey and deer around so...


----------



## mike003 (Sep 8, 2007)

Skippy said:


> It would help if you would at least give a city or town name where all this is happening.
> Homesville, just north of Millersburg had a bear running around in it yesterday.. Have pictures but can't get them off of my phone.


----------



## mike003 (Sep 8, 2007)

The attack the OP posted about was in Northfield Ctr. Twp. Summit County.


----------



## NCbassattack (May 5, 2014)

Not sure about the bobcat being much of a help in controlling coyote numbers. We have a good bobcat population, and tons of coyotes. I doubt if a single coyote would have the boldness to tackle an adult bobcat, more than likely they would avoid each other rather than fight. I saw a trail cam video where a large bobcat feeding on a deer was surrounded by three coyotes. The cat completely ignored the coyotes, and the coyotes just walked around or lied down watching the cat eat. Eventually the cat left, and the 'yotes moved in. But at no time did the cat or the coyotes show any fear of the other.
Adults of either species would however, probably kill unguarded young of the other. In this scenario, the coyote would have a slight advantage, as usually one adult will stay with the pups while the other hunts. But bobcat moms have to hide the kittens in good cover, as she must hunt and care for her babies alone.

Pumas and wolves are the predators coyotes must avoid, and maybe bears, but one must find it incredible to see how coyotes could be preyed on by bears. They are just too fast.


----------



## mas5588 (Apr 15, 2012)

Bassbully 52 said:


> Excuse me for my ignorance on this subject but it’s interesting.Where the heck did Bears and Coyotes come from? They were never here in my youth...well ticks either.


Well, when a daddy coyote really loves a mommy coyote...



twistedcatfish1971 said:


> ...seen 1 cross state route 14 some 6 years ago during rush hour. Came from dennys and simply crossed the highway over to old walmart. Never looked left or right...just did the frogger and made it over without getting hit! (Streetsboro)
> 
> Absolutely amazing!
> 
> Don.


I live in a relatively new development in Streetsboro, just off 43 as you're heading to Kent. We have a lot of 'yotes. Lots of woods to the South of us. Used to see them running through backyards, but not much anymore - I think they finally realized people aren't their friends. However, do still hear them yipping and howling after killing something. That's a fairly regular thing - at least in the spring and fall when we have the windows open.


----------



## c. j. stone (Sep 24, 2006)

c. j. stone said:


> They are everywhere, rural areas and cities because they are so wary and adaptable. I read somewhere that there are actually coyotes in Central Park, NYCity. Deer leave their days old fawns bedded/hidden in my mowed pasture during the day to keep them from predators.


Best to let Nature deal w/ over population, dog diseases will happen. Just keep your small animals and fowl confined when not under(armed?) supervision!?


----------



## Osmerus (Dec 5, 2012)

The natural history of coyotes in the east is as follows. Coyotes are not native to Ohio they were originaly a western species confined to the south west, rocky mountains and great plains states. When the timber wolf and mountain lion were exterpated from the eastern u.s coyotes moved eastward. Their movemnt east was also aided by the clearing of the eastern forests. Coyotes in the great lakes states and Midwest are on avg larger than western counter parts due to more food availability. Coyotes fill a niche left behind by the exterpation of wolves and mountain lions. Coyotes in the N.E part of the U.S, maine, vermont , nh and new york are now mixed with wolf dna due to crossbreeding of the two species in Ontario . Those are the largest of all the coyotes in the U.S.


----------



## bdawg (Apr 14, 2009)

The decrease in trappers and hunters along with the increase in prey such as deer and turkeys has led to the explosion of coyotes. Trappers can't make a living nowadays because of low fur prices compared to 50 years ago. The rabbit population has also tanked from what it was 30 years ago. I think you'll see less coyotes as the bobcat population expands, but only because they compete for the same food. Deer hunting is only going to get harder in areas where there are more predators. We need less restrictive hunting and trapping laws in urban and suburban areas to control these pests. In urban areas, I'd like to see live cage traps allowed for coyotes. Probably not as effective as other types of traps, but at least someone's cat or dog won't get killed.


----------



## NCbassattack (May 5, 2014)

Osmerus said:


> The natural history of coyotes in the east is as follows. Coyotes are not native to Ohio they were originaly a western species confined to the south west, rocky mountains and great plains states. When the timber wolf and mountain lion were exterpated from the eastern u.s coyotes moved eastward. Their movemnt east was also aided by the clearing of the eastern forests. Coyotes in the great lakes states and Midwest are on avg larger than western counter parts due to more food availability. Coyotes fill a niche left behind by the exterpation of wolves and mountain lions. Coyotes in the N.E part of the U.S, maine, vermont , nh and new york are now mixed with wolf dna due to crossbreeding of the two species in Ontario . Those are the largest of all the coyotes in the U.S.


You're absolutely correct, and add to it the fact that as we bridged the Mississippi River, the natural barrier was removed as a containing factor.


----------



## bustedrod (May 13, 2015)

a few years back I was dressing a deer when the yotes started coming at me , was in w va . the old 243 was hot when I was done and the dogs were lying around the hillside. they will stalk you, and they do run in packs, smoke em boys . so if people can change the deer heards by hunting them, then yotes should be also thinned out by hunting. the population boom has been affecting all our other game, rabbits, grouse, ect, its been a silent problem for years and not many believed it, should put on yote drives like deer. I will go out of my way too smoke a yote . there not cute, and you better believe they would eat you if they could get away with it.


----------



## bountyhunter (Apr 28, 2004)

I agree BUT ,I won,t miss the cats.


----------



## bdawg (Apr 14, 2009)

Bobcats will also adapt to suburban areas just like coyotes. And, just like cougars in California! In 50 years, there will also be bears in most of Ohio and some cougars in SE Ohio! The laws will protect them and there is plenty of prey for them too.


----------



## CHOPIQ (Apr 6, 2004)

I was stalked by two coyotes once while walking back to my truck from deer hunting. They stayed just out of bow range but followed my a good half mile. They never made a run at me but they never backed down either. When ever I would stop and turn towards them they would stop and kinda get off the trail. Now I always carry a pistol when I hunt.
Another time I had shot a doe with my bow. I watched her run about 50 yards and bed down on the side of a hill. She layed there and I could tell she was about to expire. I was watching her and I saw movement to my left. I saw a coyote trotting along. He headed right for my doe. It started circling her and eventualy jumped on her back by her head. The doe stood up and tried to get the coyote of her back. I climbed down from my stand and ran toward the doe yelling. The coyote jumped down and turned toward me. I had my bow pulled back trying to get a good shot. The coyote stood there for a bit and decided to take off. Luckily the doe had died while all this was going on. I didn't clean her there, was afraid the coyote would sneak back or went and got some help.


----------



## DHower08 (Nov 20, 2015)

bdawg said:


> Bobcats will also adapt to suburban areas just like coyotes. And, just like cougars in California! In 50 years, there will also be bears in most of Ohio and some cougars in SE Ohio! The laws will protect them and there is plenty of prey for them too.


Already is bears in most of ohio and has been for longer than people think. Also have been Mt lion sightings reported in southern Ohio. Bobcats are not shocking news anymore either


----------



## PatSea (Oct 10, 2004)

I have a game camera set up on the back of my yard facing the woods. Several weeks ago I had a 30 second video at night of two coyotes running through my yard toward the woods followed by a skunk. The skunk was chasing the coyotes! At the last minute the skunk sprayed toward the coyotes, but I don't think it was close enough to hit them. The coyotes were not running full speed, only fast enough to stay ahead of the yotes.


----------



## just go (Jan 10, 2015)

fastwater said:


> Once again, you guys must be mistaken! (sarcasm inserted)
> Some of the yote experts on here refuse to believe yotes will ever hunt/travel in packs.
> 
> If disregarding everything I've seen with my own eyes and taking them at their beliefs, it really makes a person wonder just how momma yote teaches her pups to hunt before she kicks them out on their own.


B S. They do


----------



## Muddy (May 7, 2017)

PatSea said:


> I have a game camera set up on the back of my yard facing the woods. Several weeks ago I had a 30 second video at night of two coyotes running through my yard toward the woods followed by a skunk. The skunk was chasing the coyotes! At the last minute the skunk sprayed toward the coyotes, but I don't think it was close enough to hit them. The coyotes were not running full speed, only fast enough to stay ahead of the yotes.


Coyotes are scared of skunks. I have watched skunks chase coyotes off of a bait pile more than once.


----------



## Tio (Sep 22, 2017)

I regularly have run ins with coyotes. They make a hellish racket in my back yard, sometimes every night. They've snuck up and sat a foot behind me while I'm at a campfire. They are devilish little bastards. 

I've found fresh bear scat/tracks in the CVNP. People look at me like I'm lying when I tell them that lol. I've seen bobcats in lake and ashtabula counties. I've seen a lot of tracks between mason's landing and indian point. The one I saw in lake county (willowick) was quite large. Black bears have run right through my backyard in willoughby before. They have been spotted in wickliffe and kirtland also. These animals have plenty of green belts to travel to and fro.


----------



## TClark (Apr 20, 2007)

ODNR and or Federal agencies Stocked Coyote's. nd they have come from out west and made such heavy populations in every state so quickly!! JMO


----------



## matticito (Jul 17, 2012)

There are coyote all over Cleveland area. I have seen them at 150th and 480, York & pearl, brooklyn heights, independence, tuxedo ave in Parma, and there was 1 on the news trapped in the Southland Marc's. 

Last year I am pretty sure I saw a bobcat along i-90 just west of 45. It was creeping along the side of the highway and dark, probably about midnight. It was hard to see but I have never seen a body shape like that and anything seemingly stalking something the way the animal was.


----------



## STRONGPERSUADER (Nov 5, 2006)

I seen them in Mentor going through my yard right on center st along with a lot of deer. They have a huge food source in geese also. Those damn things are everywhere in the burbs too. There probably wouldn’t be half as many yotes if there wasn’t all these geese.


----------



## crittergitter (Jun 9, 2005)

A. There are no mountain lions living in the wild in Ohio

B. Coyotes were NOT stocked. 

That is all.


----------



## fastwater (Apr 1, 2014)

crittergitter said:


> *A. There are no mountain lions living in the wild in Ohio*
> 
> Agree! Most likely no resident ML living here but...
> here's a good article on an actual verified sighting.
> ...


----------



## stuckonshore (Jun 7, 2013)

This past fall was the first I've ever seen a coyote. It was dusk and I was driving West on Detroit road between Clague and Dover in Westlake. 
I live in North Olmsted where the deer and geese are everywhere. We have a 6 ft privacy fence in the back for our 3 dogs. While I've not seen coyotes near our house, I'm certain they have passed through. My wife and I both keep a watchful eye when our dogs are out in the backyard, even though it's fenced. 
I empathize with anyone who's lost a faithful friend, and only hope that we can avoid more of these accidents in the future.


----------

